# A few from last weekend



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

In response to Jignpig Guide's post of the lack of new threads on this forum...here are some from last weekend up on Erie. Already posted in Lake Erie forum, but they belong in this one. All from shore. Texas rigged Warrior Craws.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Very Nice !!!! :B!%


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Now you're talkin'. That's more like it.* Nice fish!!!*


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice fish Adam...I was pumped when I looked at the one you texted me! Good work!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Gotta love those Warrior Craws!!!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wolfhook120 said:


> Gotta love those Warrior Craws!!!!!


That's what I was thinking! I love those things, they catch fish everywhere I throw them. 

Nice job Adam! As usual, I'm jealous.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Adam!


----------

